# Angeln im Kanton ZH



## mlkzander (17. Mai 2007)

hat jemand infos über angelvereine in und um winterthur oder
umgebung?
insbesondere interessiert mich ob man mit mehr als einer rute
die ja das freiangelrecht beinhaltet angeln kann wenn man 
einem verein angehört
weiterhin interessiert mich welche beangelbaren gewässer es im bereich winterthur gibt
wenn jemand infos hat würde ich mich freuen


----------



## DonCamile (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

http://www.fischerportal.ch/


----------



## ThomasL (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

@mlkzander

das Freiangelrecht mit einer Rute gilt nur in den 4 Seen, Zürichsee, Greifensee, Pfäffikersee und Türlersee und auch nur mit Wurm, Brot, etc., Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner, Gummifische, Köderfische sind nicht erlaubt, dafür brauchst du eine Karte.
Sämtliche Fliess- und Kleingewässer im Kanton Zürich sind verpachtet und nur für wenige Karten vom Pächter erhältlich.


----------



## mlkzander (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

danke euch beiden


----------



## Laketrout (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

Hallo mlkzander
in der Nähe von Winterthur liegt auch noch das Thur-Revier 64 bei Andelfingen. Da sind Tageskarten erhältlich, infos unter 
http://www.fischerverein.ch/Reviere/reviere.html
Weiter kannst Du dich in Oberwinterthur bei Wintifisch erkundeigen was es noch für Möglichkeiten in der Region gibt.
Gruss
waefi


----------



## mlkzander (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

geil danke waefi

evtl. gehen wir mal zusammen los?

ich möchte eigentlich nem verein beitreten hast du da noch tips?


----------



## Laketrout (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

sorry, ich bin in keinem Verein, da kann ich dir keine Tips geben.
Ich fische vorallem im Zürichsee, allerdings mit mässigem Erfolg wie ich zugeben muss.
Gruss
waefi


----------



## sorgiew (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

waefi warum nur am zürich see? Auf was angelst du?

probiers doch einfach am greifensee oder besser am pfäffikersee


ich bin hauptsächlich am greifensee unterwegs.


grüsse wolf


----------



## Laketrout (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

Hallo sorgiew
am Zürichsee weil mein Boot dort steht.
Auf was ich angle:
- Seeforellen
- Egli
- Trüschen
- Felchen

Das von mir erwähnte "mit mässigem Erfolg" bezog sich auf die Seeforellen.


----------



## sorgiew (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

Auf Trüschen war ich im dezember unterwegs - vom steg aus vor dem terlinden bürogebäude.

hab es aber nicht geschaft eine zu überlisten bin zwar einmal mit der hose festgefroren (brrrrrrrr -5 grad) aber leider nix mit trüschen:g


----------



## Laketrout (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

Hallo Sorgiew
Trüschen lassen sich das ganze Jahr über fangen auch bei Sonnenschein. Die Plätze müssen dann halt tief sein so 30-50 Meter. Gut ist wenn in der Nähe ein Fluss rein kommt der was zu futtern bringt.
Vom Boot aus sind die gute Plätze vor der Halbinsel Au, die Mündung des Aabach bei Käpfnach und vor Küsnacht.
Ich fische auf Trüschen aktiv, d.h. vertikal mit einem Pilker und ziemlich Würmer dran.
Peterli Heil


----------



## sorgiew (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Kanton ZH*

hab leider kein bootspatent - fische hauptsächlich vom ufer aus  -mein fisch ist auch der karpfen und die sind ja leider nicht unbedingt so häufig im zürichsee



muss aber gestehen er ist mir im greifensee auch noch wie gesagt noch verwehrt geblieben

|wavey: wolf


----------

